
Flappy 2048 - zakelfassi
http://hczhcz.github.io/Flappy-2048
======
devindotcom
I was going to play it to 2048 until I saw my score wasn't doubling at every
barrier, but rather incrementing by one. Thanks but no thanks! Not trying to
spend 5000 seconds on this today!

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Fixed: [http://logarithmic-flappy-2048.ajf.me/](http://logarithmic-
flappy-2048.ajf.me/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7432448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7432448)

~~~
devindotcom
well, that escalated... logarithmically.

------
cclogg
Hahahaha someone actually made it. But I said it had to be MMO!!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7418400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7418400)

But seriously this is hilarious.

Edit: Oh the one Nick posted in a comment here is awesome too. Actually super
challenging to move squares while playing flappy bird.

~~~
elwell
Yeah your comment was the first thing I thought of when I saw the title

------
nilkn
I was expecting there to be two simultaneous games of Flappy Bird and 2048,
where any arrow key jumps the bird and moves the blocks in the specified
direction in 2048. Both games start over if your bird dies.

~~~
ohadron
You have just sent a pour soul on a questionable endeavour.

------
nostromo
I look forward to tomorrow's post that solves this with AI. (I suppose it is
intended as an AI challenge, as that would be the only way to get to 2048.)

I think this would be harder, at least for me, to solve with a bot than any of
the previous submissions. Might actually be a fun exercise...

Here's a Flappy Bird bot that got up to 200+.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiomqZhUgUc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiomqZhUgUc)

~~~
wfunction
Like this one?
[http://sarvagyavaish.github.io/FlappyBirdRL/](http://sarvagyavaish.github.io/FlappyBirdRL/)

------
Geee
This is pretty incredible what's happening. I think both 2048 and Flappy Bird
are the first games that can be called memes. I don't think this phenomenon
has happened before? To understand the value in them you have to understand
the history.

~~~
krazydad
I think you're overstating this, any number of simple games have been
reproduced and virally spread. Tetris comes to mind. When that came out in the
80s, I was one of many who quickly produced a playable version and posted it
to local bulletin boards. Similarly, many of the games discussed in Martin
Gardner's and A.K. Dewdney's columns in Scientific American got pretty wide
play (Conway's Life and CoreWar come to mind).

The scale and spread of these particular memes is larger and faster due to
easier-to-use tools for cloning previous efforts (such as git/github), and
more pervasive social media.

~~~
userbinator
One notable distinction here is that these games are "crossbreeding" like
memes, being remixed into many more different variations than before. Their
simple gameplay is probably one thing that encourages this cloning and
remixing.

------
sharkweek
Alright, someone create Twitch plays 2048 and we'll call it a day

~~~
granttimmerman
Done.

[http://hnplays2048.herokuapp.com](http://hnplays2048.herokuapp.com)

Github:
[https://github.com/grant/hnplays2048](https://github.com/grant/hnplays2048)

~~~
Nzen
Ugh, games are over in seconds. Without communication, the tragedy of the
commons dominates decisions. And now heroku stopped the DDoS.

Perhaps if it chose the most popular of the last x inputs.

~~~
ffreire
Clearly the next iteration needs to include democracy/anarchy modes.

~~~
Nzen
He did. And it's a much better cadence.

------
habosa
I have never seen a post on HN more inevitable than this ... and I love it. I
guess the next is "Flappy 2048 in pure CSS".

------
rjvir
Your score should double after every level, instead of increment by 1.
Otherwise it would take forever to get to 2048!

~~~
matt_heimer
I know 2048 seems like a big number but you understand that that would be 12
pipes? Most people would get that in the first minute of play. The tile colors
do change every time you hit the doubled value.

~~~
lttlrck
It just needs to be made harder. It took me a lot longer than 1 minute to get
> 12 pipes in the original.

------
donaldguy
[http://www.donaldguy.com/Flappy-Doge2048/](http://www.donaldguy.com/Flappy-
Doge2048/)

I contributed.

(warning: your CPU may cry)

------
qwerty_asdf
MOTHER OF GOD.

...so it has come to this.

~~~
wiredfool
I can safely say that this one is not going to wind up in my hosts file.

~~~
matt_heimer
Not sure if you use DNS and hosts is a blacklist or you don't use DNS and
hosts is a whitelist...

~~~
wiredfool
Blacklist. The original got there. It was too addicting.

------
elwell
Ok, "2048" game mods are officially an HN meme. Let's keep it going. What
version is next?

~~~
draugadrotten
duke nukem 2048

~~~
elwell
but will it ever be released?

~~~
psquid
In about 34 years, yes.

------
Patrick_Devine
I believe 2048 has now officially jumped the shark.

~~~
joezydeco
We still need to see Flappy 2048 AI.

~~~
egray2
I wholeheartedly agree with this statement.

~~~
joezydeco
Aaaannnnd there we go:

[http://mvirkkunen.github.io/Flappy-2048-AI/](http://mvirkkunen.github.io/Flappy-2048-AI/)

------
yaddayadda
I had a dream a few nights ago about a first-person version of 2048. I don't
have time to code it, but would love it if someone did a first-person version!

~~~
winslow
How did your dream vision playing this first-person version of 2048?

~~~
yaddayadda
1) turn left

2) turn right

3) merge (merge current piece into facing piece, with corresponding shift in
all rows/columns)

4) swap (jump viewpoint from current piece to facing piece)

5) flyover (view whole board)

In my dream I actually played it several times, some times there was a flyover
option and sometimes there wasn't. It was _way_ more difficult without the
flyover option!

The merge was the best part! It was sort of like a 1960's movie style
drug/Batman/fireworks visual event.

------
piyush_soni
Ok. Waiting for "Flappy 2048 4D" now.

~~~
userbinator
Having seen the 3D version, Flappy Bird 4D would be a lot more challenging
already.

------
audessuscest
incoming 4D Flappy2048

~~~
jackmaney
Twitch Plays 2048.

~~~
granttimmerman
[http://hnplays2048.herokuapp.com](http://hnplays2048.herokuapp.com)

~~~
vxNsr
tons of fun

------
bsamuels
This is absolutely incredible.

I'd like to extend an offer to the OP to purchase this app/company for 50
billion dollars.

~~~
eclipxe
I raise your offer, 100 billion.

~~~
kenrikm
I offer 2048 Billion!

------
acomjean
I laughed.

~~~
chandrew
Same!

------
nashashmi
I don't think I could ever succeed at this.

------
EGreg
LOL I never played flappy bird, but if this is what it's like, I can see why
it might be a little addictive for a while.

~~~
kzrdude
flappy bird is much harder than this. my average score was around 4.

------
iffycan
I was going to write this... but in mine, the whole board is the bird, and you
play normal 2048 while avoiding barriers.

------
cjfont
My chance of failing increases the moment I think about which number I'm at
and how much there is left to go.

------
ShaneOG
This is amazing.

Although I have to try to figure out how I am going to explain why my work
isn't getting done now...

------
allochthon
This game would be incomprehensible but for the recent news coverage. But it's
still really funny.

------
chaosmonkey
Much easier than flappy bird.

------
Area12
Staaahp.

------
_nato_
I have never laughed whilst opening up HN. Thank-you for that!

~~~
zakelfassi
Welcome :)

------
mythz
It has begun!

The planetary forces aligned for this miracle to happen.

------
lttlrck
Where are the ads?

------
arikrak
OK, so when's 2048: The Movie coming out?

------
jessaustin
Please don't post victory screenshots...

------
jc_dntn
Next can we have 2048 Player Simulator 2014?

------
amorphid
This is a good kind of stupid. I love it!

------
erickhill
SO much easier than both original games.

------
adem
This is an entirely new level of irony.

------
petercooper
This is more at my intellectual level.

------
edwardchiapet
HOLY MOTHER OF FLAPPY BIRD!

Ha, this is pretty clever!

------
wwweston
Next up: Desert Bus 2048.

------
colept
There needs to be a moratorium on the revisions of 2048. They're not even fun
anymore.

~~~
egeozcan
From what I understand, this actually makes fun of those endless iterations
and I actually laughed out loud when I saw the title. It was all a joke:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7418400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7418400)

~~~
colept
Ah, I guess I wasn't aware this was a forum for jokes. I suppose cat pictures
and memes come next.

~~~
egeozcan
From guidelines[1] :

> anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity

I'd say this gratifies one's intellectual curiosity on programming and game
development. I can see you not having the same opinion and I guess we can only
agree to disagree.

[1]:
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
colept
I would love to hear your thoughts about how your intellectual curiosity is
being stimulated with Flappy2048. Because so far there is not a single
insightful response. I suppose one could argue the emotional state of
meditation through rhythmic controls. On the other hand, there appears to be
no curious minds here so the argument is moot.

~~~
ctdonath
"Strange how much human progress and achievement comes from contemplation of
the irrelevant." \- Scott Kim

~~~
colept
Are you sure that's the quote you wish to use to defend the validity of this
iteration of 2048? Because I would argue the amount of "progress" and
"achievement" has very diminishing returns other than validating this as a
meme post.

~~~
ctdonath
You're spending a _lot_ of effort putting it down, when others are having a
good time with it or even learning something by writing it (or inspired to
write yet another variant).

------
hkbarton
ok, i would like to pay this 50k one day.

------
cyphunk
is there a cryptocoin for that yet?

------
LandonAB
4!

~~~
frozenport
4 * 3 * 2 * 1=24?

------
Ryel
this is awesome, lmao

